# "Big Back's" VIDEO High Country Mule Deer



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I would share a video I put together of "Big Back's", the mule deer I was able to take this year in the high country of Utah.

Enjoy!

Click the link below to watch...


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Excellent video & buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

great footage! thanks for posting


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice footage! Are you filming that through a spotting scope or just a camera alone?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats again buddy, your drive and determination to find BIG BUCKS on public land, remindes me of only one other person, the late Dave Long. 8)


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome post thanks for sharing


----------

